# 66 Schwinn Fastback



## Chocolat96 (Jul 19, 2019)

My 1966 Schwinn Fastback just installed the Stingray windshield


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 20, 2019)

Its a nice one,lose the whitewalls. The FASTBACK never came with them. They might look good on a STARDUST. I had a NOS set,an hispanic guy paid me a crazy price for them and used them to make  a hideous looking lowrider. The grips should be blue metal flake Slimlines


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I dig it! I always like whitewalls on the Schwinn Fastbacks, they sort of seem like a whitewall tire bike. Very cool!


----------



## hm. (Jul 20, 2019)

Great looking fastback, I like the whitewalls too


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks killer with white walls , must be hard to find also .


----------



## Chocolat96 (Jul 29, 2019)

I will keep the white walls on the Fastback they are Schwinn authentic tires whatever I add or remove on my bicycle is my doing I’m not here to please anyone just wanted to display my picture of my bike on this forum


----------



## Artdaddi (Aug 13, 2019)

Chocolat96 said:


> View attachment 1032629
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely detailed bike!


----------

